# Hey you Hamilton/Toronto Guitar Slingers



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Probably not a good title, but fiqured it would grab attention.
Any you players familiar with Colin Cripps setup. I was wondering if he uses pedals for this haunting sound or if it's just good playing with a particular amp?
I realize he is using a slide.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVgf_q0-NPk

Sorry the video/sound quality is poor, but it's the only one I could find that actually shows him playing "Copied Keys".
By the way did any of you see them rocking this song out on Austin City Limits?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

notme said:


> Probably not a good title, but fiqured it would grab attention.
> Any you players familiar with Colin Cripps setup. I was wondering if he uses pedals for this haunting sound or if it's just good playing with a particular amp?
> I realize he is using a slide.
> 
> ...



check out this thread on the Gear Page. Gives a lot of good information on his amp set-up. Colin chimes in to provide extra info..


http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=430518&highlight=bernie


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Excellent thread - I love Cripps playing. If you follow theGearPAge thread, you'll find a link to the new amp based on Colin Cripps original. Take a listen to some of the clips - played by Colin himself. Some tasty tone, and tasty playing:

http://www.teixeiraamps.com/audio.html


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey thanks for the links guys!
I'm also a huge fan of his playing, will definitely check out that website.


----------



## nicmat42 (Dec 31, 2008)

love this kind of creativeness on guitar.
you can do that haunting stuff (i assume you're talking about the stuff that starts at around 20 seconds?) with some reverb and a volume pedal.
you can get it to be really intense with some delay and chorus too.
the main thing though is the volume pedal.
check this video out at about 1:35
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYKkbKl5_jE&feature=related

hopefully that helps...the idea behind the whole thing is dip your volume low enough to not hear when you pluck the note and then bring the volume back up, then the reverb and/or delay keeps the note ringing while you dip the next one!
it is alot of fun to play with!


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks nicmat, 
I see it, the thing that looks like a wah pedal, right?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

notme said:


> Thanks nicmat,
> I see it, the thing that looks like a wah pedal, right?


Yup .. You can do fake steel stuff tooo...

Kathleen dump the Tele?


----------



## nicmat42 (Dec 31, 2008)

No problem!
I love the volume pedal for that exact application of it!!


----------



## szechuan (Feb 23, 2010)

Just reading through this thread, as I've also been captured by Colin's tone on "Copied Keys", particularly the first few notes where they just ring out and the harmonics take over...nice stuff!


----------

